# Changing the value of a potentiometer.



## dlazzarini (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey guys. I’m at the tail end of a chorus build and discovered that I beefed up and shorted myself a pot. It’s for the feedback control. Calls for a B10k. The closest I have is either a B1k or a B25k. I’ve been playing around with different resistors and I can get it to read 10k across pins 1 to 3, but it does change the linear taper of the pot somewhat. Is this gonna limit or change the sensitivity of the feedback pot a lot or do you think it would be negligible. A 16k resistor across the pins of the B25k gets me to 10k. Haven’t messed to much with the b1k yet. Just fiddling around. Anyone have more experience with this that could perhaps enlighten me. Maybe get it closer to the taper it’s supposed to have. I really don’t want to order 1 pot but I’m pretty sure you’ve all been there. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 28, 2019)

This article is a must read!



			The Secret Life of Pots


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks. Reading it now. I can’t promise I’ll be any further ahead of where I am now but I’ll try nonetheless. Sometimes takes me a bit to wrap my head around this stuff. It’ll come to me in the middle of the night a week from now.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 28, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> This article is a must read!
> 
> 
> 
> The Secret Life of Pots


I actually kind of get the article. Might sink in faster than I thought. I guess my question would be, if I substitute a different taper or play around with resistors, do you think it’s gonna effect the overall performance of the feedback level or would it be minor. I don’t mind if it’s not exactly as it should be, I just don’t want to lose a ton of range in the process.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 28, 2019)

I would say just experiment and see what suits you best, that’s half the fun of it anyway!

Strapping resistors across the pot will cause little bumps in the travel of the wiper but it’s nothing too troublesome. I would take your B25k pot and put one 8.2k resistor from lug 1-2 and another 8.2k resistor to lug 2-3.



			Analog Alchemy - EMH


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 28, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I would say just experiment and see what suits you best, that’s half the fun of it anyway!
> 
> Strapping resistors across the pot will cause little bumps in the travel of the wiper but it’s nothing too troublesome. I would take your B25k pot and put one 8.2k resistor from lug 1-2 and another 8.2k resistor to lug 2-3.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I’ll try that one out and see what happens


----------

